# Rechner aus Windows Netzwerk anzeige wieder entfernen



## exitboy (1. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab bei mir zum Testen einfach mal einige Rechner an mein Netzwerk angeschlossen.
Nach einem Disconnect tauchen die auf saemtlichen Rechnern, die im Netz sind, auch nach einem Reboot weiter auf. Auch ein Umbenennen der PCs schafft hier keine Abhilfe.

1. Wie bekomm ich den alten (mittlerweile ungueltigen) Rechnereintrag aus der "Windows Netzwerk ansicht"

2. Wie kann ich bestimmte Netzwerknamen nicht mehr anzeigen lassen, funktzt. das mit ueber 
	
	
	



```
net hidden: yes?
```

3. Wie kann ich die Abfrage des gesamten Netzwerks im Explorer beschleunigen. XP braucht ca. 5-10 Sekunden, Vista auf meinem Laptop ganze 30!!

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------

